# Schooling for Makeup



## AmandaMikelle (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm kinda new at this so please bear with me.

I'm 17, still in high school but I've had a love for makeup since I started wearing it. I live in Missouri, and they're are no courses in Makeup Artistry anywhere even IN this state(that google can tell me). So I was interested in doing an online course.

Would this be a good investment or should I consider moving out-of-state to go to class? Any online programs to suggest?


----------



## itzjackiiee (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Amanda, Personally i think if you're going for make up it is better to go to an actual school so it will be more hands on and you will have someone to help you right away. if i were you i'll go out of state... that's just my opinion though. it's all up to you. good luck on your decision. ^^


----------



## lorrib9 (Feb 20, 2011)

i went and took the Nomausa classes on line and Luv it. I live in arkansas and there are no schools here for it either.  I am now a certified freelance makeup artist and I could n t be happier with the results from school.  I am also enrolled full time for esthetics and I will practice both makeup artistry and esthetics when I am done.  Good luck and if you go to Nomausa.com tell them Lorri Boyce sent ya !!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmandaMikelle (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey! That is awesome!! I'm soooo glad to hear that! I will definately look into that!

What was the prices like there? Did they supply anything?


----------



## Lynne James (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like it could be promising for those who cannot make it to a school.  Thanks for the post


----------



## Makeup-Icon (Feb 22, 2011)

I am a successful makeup artist in Seattle and I never went to school.  I trained on the MAC counter for 3 years and got certified.  How ever I have been turned down for positions because I don't have an Esthetician license.  Why not get your Esthetician license and keep practicing your makeup skills.  Then you can work in Spa's and stores and freelance.  Or if you become a hair stylist you can do weddings or even work on movie sets.

Good Luck @PIATParties


----------



## AmandaMikelle (Feb 23, 2011)

I was thinking about doing that, but I'm not sure what an Esthetician does. Guess I'll Google it.

Lol


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Feb 24, 2011)

i'd be interested in knowing what it cost you to go to school online. i do have a couple different schools locally for me, but would like to do a cost comparison, since you are so happy with your online experience.  thanks in advance!


----------



## AmandaMikelle (Feb 27, 2011)

NOMAusa says their price is like $395 for the entire course. That's super cheap and makes it kinda seem sketchy to me...

Am I just over-analyzing?


----------



## beautyfulblog (Feb 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lorrib9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i went and took the Nomausa classes on line and Luv it. I live in arkansas and there are no schools here for it either.  I am now a certified freelance makeup artist and I could n t be happier with the results from school.  I am also enrolled full time for esthetics and I will practice both makeup artistry and esthetics when I am done.  Good luck and if you go to Nomausa.com tell them Lorri Boyce sent ya !!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



OMG thank you so much! I had no idea this was possible. THANKS!


----------



## smashinbeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd say yes and no... 

Yes if you have another MUA around that can help you along the way.. 

No just because you might not have someone telling you if you are doing it right or wrong... 

but again.. I never went to school for makeup I just did a lot of makeup on others and read about 10 books on makeup and watched a billion DVDs... and of course consulted with qualified MUAs whose help did fill in the blanks 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Go for it if you have no other option and then just practice at home and find another MUA that can help you out when in doubt of your own work


----------



## smashinbeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

to be honest... wow for $395 I might just do it myself just to get qualified... after so many years of doing makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorrib9 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well they were great in my opinion you turn in assignments and they grade them in detail, you can watch video's on youtube and learn alot as well.  Just because you have a teacher standing beside you doesn't mean you will apply better makeup.  It was worth every penny.  Now I am a certified makeup artist and not to toot my horn but I'm a darn good one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmandaMikelle (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like a lot of us are gonna be calling them up! Haha


----------



## Outwest (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok so my question is do they teach you by youtube videos? What is the process ?

Outwest


----------



## livethelux (Aug 23, 2011)

I would definitely be willing to try an online school.  I've blown money in worse ways!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you want hands on though, try googling for makeup workshops in your area - sometimes makeup artists offer those.  It's not a full blown class but sometimes they can be really in-depth.  OR find a makeup artist that will let you be their apprentice.  There are some out there.

Also, can someone message me and tell me how to automatically add my signature  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Live the Lux:  livethelux.wordpress.com


----------



## LipglossJunket1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I would love to do something like that.  I was thinking about taking some specialized MAC classes to get certified.


----------



## LipglossJunket1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I would love to do something like that.  I was thinking about taking some specialized MAC classes to get certified.


----------



## Taydolashes (Aug 25, 2011)

I am a cosmetologistÂ and don't think this it too bad.  I might do it my self.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 25, 2011)

http://makeupmag.com/schools_list/country/223/

In WA state you don't have to be licensed to do makeup so long as you are not working in a salon OR charging for makeup (which is why MAC forces customers to buy products since they can't legally charge for applying the makeup). It's a good idea to go to MU school or cosmetology to learn the basics including proper sanitation which many self-taught MUAs fail to do. I've cringed when seeing MUA on tv (various reality programs) apply makeup in between people without cleaning their brushes in between clients OR using disposables. GROSS!

Because you're in high school I recommend seeing if your high school has a cosmetology program in place, many do and your school picks up that tab.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScarletSunshine (Aug 29, 2011)

Check with your state's cosmetology board as well.  In NC you have to be a licensed cosmetologist or esthetician to work as a makeup artist unless you work a counter in a department store or boutique.


----------



## christinaischic (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi ladies!

Two things --

1. I know the girls from NOMAUsa.com - only program is a great concept, they aren't sketch, very highly trained makeup artists!

2. Also, I don't know about others, but for me, it was about taking training offline. I am a visual learner but also someone who needs the hands-on training. When I was looking for makeup schools, I couldn't find anything that was right for me :/ This was almost 3 years ago. I met a makeup artist/businesswoman who was looking to create a training program for makeup artists in New York City, so we banded together to do so.

It really propelled me into learning the trade -- it is a highly technical skill and it takes practice, and interrogations (lol, okay, maybe just say lots of questions!) to really feel confident.

So, if you think learning online is enough for you, then give it a go! But if you're like me, I highly recommend training at a reputable makeup program. Ours is 100 hours, small class sizes, lots of hands on training, and professional instructors.

Good luck in whatever you decide! I think we can all agree that makeup is a challenging industry, but so rewarding!

xoxo, christina

Studio/Admissions Director

Chic Studios NYC


----------



## neci39 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Ladies

Ive been doing a mad search for a good but affordable online makeup school.  I have discovered Nomausa.com ($395) and University of Makeup.com ($249) Full Makeup Course.

Has anyone heard of University of Makeup?


----------



## AmandaMikelle (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry I've been completely ignoring my own post. How rude of me. Anyways, I'm still looking for online makeup schools and I came across QC Makeup Academy. Their courses are in the $1000 range but they looked awesome. But I only got one good review so I'm still thinking. Anyone heard of them?


----------



## Swan Willdom (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, you can look for a online makeup shchool... I would suggest you to find someone  (friends or classmates) to study with you. You can pracitice on each other and learn and talking together, which helps you gain experience.


----------



## sylviashrv (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey!

I am currently enrolled in QC MakeUp Academy online. I love the info given and I pay 92 dollars a month! I am so excited to finish. They also teach business classes and give awesome tips on how to market yourself. Check it out! And Good luck!!


----------



## nikkysheels (Nov 12, 2011)

The best school I've seen,if you truly want to do makeup is MUD in NYC.The cover every aspect of makeup.

http://mud.edu/School-Site-2011/


----------



## ScarletNight (Nov 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *nikkysheels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The best school I've seen,if you truly want to do makeup is MUD in NYC.The cover every aspect of makeup.
> 
> http://mud.edu/School-Site-2011/



I've heard from a few MUA friends that going there wasn't worth it (as I too was interested in the program). Most suggest apprenticing with a few experienced MUAs so that you can not only learn the techniques, but at the same time you won't be dropping a lot of g's unless it's for your kit.


----------



## nikkysheels (Nov 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ScarletNight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard from a few MUA friends that going there wasn't worth it (as I too was interested in the program). Most suggest apprenticing with a few experienced MUAs so that you can not only learn the techniques, but at the same time you won't be dropping a lot of g's unless it's for your kit.



That's are great idea too.MUD covers every kind of makeup ,from beauty to FX makeup. They teach you full face casting and making appliances too. Crazy


----------



## Rhonlynn (Jan 4, 2012)

I live on the other side of the state, in Kansas City, and there are absolutely no places that teach MUA. None. I think it'd be fun to learn. I could work with women who have cancer, and make them feel better about themselves, I could do some  make up for proms. I'm a nurse, and I work from home, auditting charts, so I have a regular, full time job. It'd make a bit of extra money, but it'd be interesting. I could also help women who were going into the workforce, or women who are coming from abusive situations. Alot of that is volunteer, but, heck, I have a regular job, and it's steady,and I like it. 

--Just a thought.I really want online classes from NOMA.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 5, 2012)

Just go to youtube and start learning...  best of all, its free.



> Originally Posted by *Rhonlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live on the other side of the state, in Kansas City, and there are absolutely no places that teach MUA. None. I think it'd be fun to learn. I could work with women who have cancer, and make them feel better about themselves, I could do some  make up for proms. I'm a nurse, and I work from home, auditting charts, so I have a regular, full time job. It'd make a bit of extra money, but it'd be interesting. I could also help women who were going into the workforce, or women who are coming from abusive situations. Alot of that is volunteer, but, heck, I have a regular job, and it's steady,and I like it.
> 
> --Just a thought.I really want online classes from NOMA.


----------



## Rhonlynn (Jan 5, 2012)

You tube is fantastic, but how can you use an education provided by you tube videos to become, like MAC Pro, and such?


----------



## divadoll (Jan 7, 2012)

What kind of hands-on instruction are you going to get from something online?  What feedback?  ...might as well just watch youtube.  Its free.

What does MAC pro got to do with volunteering to work with cancer patients and do makeup for proms or help women get back into the workforce?


----------



## ShortyPirate (Jan 7, 2012)

I do know there is QC Makeup Academy. Just because I was interested, I did get a guide in the mail about the school. To me, it seemed pretty reliable if you are wanting to do an online makeup school. It is a nice option. Otherwise, there are a lot of options for schools in California. If you want to get into the TV/movies/broadway etc of entertainment, which I'm wanting, Calfornia is probably your best place. Otherwise, just to getting into a retail, try online school or somewhere close to where you live (; Have fun and good luck!


----------



## neci39 (Jan 7, 2012)

University of Makeup

or

Hollywood Expressions


----------



## neci39 (Jan 7, 2012)

University of Makeup around ($250) is the most affordable MA school that I have researched.  I have not enrolled yet.... but I am interested..... Also NOMA - National Online Make Up Academy $349.

Good Luck

If you enroll let me know how it goes....


----------



## neci39 (Jan 7, 2012)

QC MakeUp Academy is too much money...... And you dont get a discound on MAC with that school......


----------



## Rhonlynn (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm taking classes with QC, and you do get MAC pro after you are done.You have to scan the certificate, and scan a business card. NOMA was okay, just okay. What bothered me was, they teach from You Tube, and I've probably seen the videos. Also, I had a hard time coming up with 349.00 right there. Also, they have an out of date Myspace page. I don't know, I know tons of people took lessons from them, but QC has marketing on the ball. I don't know about university of Make up. Hollywood Expressions is way too expensive. I like the st up of QC, and I like the customer service. It's going to be a great year. I'm going to get alot out of it. 

QC is set up like a regular college course. I like that.


----------



## Rhonlynn (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm in Kansas City, and there's nothing like they have in California or new York City.


----------



## MkpArtist (Jan 10, 2012)

I would suggest a full time, hands-on school if you want to train to be a professional makeup artist. MUD is fantastic and where I trained. Where I am there is no apprenticing done. Most successful makeup artists won't share their secrets or client list. Also, to me education is so important.  There is a big difference between a professional artist and someone who does makeup. 

Also, check with your state regulations department as many states do  not license or regulate makeup artistry. For example, in Texas there is no regulation. Therefore no "certification". Many people think that they have to be certified to practice, and many places offer "certification" when in actuality it means nothing.


----------



## MkpArtist (Jan 10, 2012)

There is a lot of bad makeup application on You Tube. You have to be careful.


----------



## N A N C E (Jan 11, 2012)

Definitely an actual school!!!


----------



## Rhonlynn (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm doing the QC program, and the local Beauty Brands where I have gotten my hair cut/colored for ions has a make up studio area, so they are going to help with technique....Youtube is fair, but then you need to practice...If I were in NYC, I'd have already done MUD or MAC. So I'd say if there's no real school, and here there isn't, ask around. Do something like QC. And then ask where you get your hair done.


----------



## AmandaMikelle (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MkpArtist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would suggest a full time, hands-on school if you want to train to be a professional makeup artist. MUD is fantastic and where I trained. Where I am there is no apprenticing done. Most successful makeup artists won't share their secrets or client list. Also, to me education is so important.  There is a big difference between a professional artist and someone who does makeup.
> 
> Also, check with your state regulations department as many states do  not license or regulate makeup artistry. For example, in Texas there is no regulation. Therefore no "certification". Many people think that they have to be certified to practice, and many places offer "certification" when in actuality it means nothing.



I don't have the option myself to do hands-on school, as do many others. I'm 18 years old, just graduated high school, living in probably the smallest town possible in Missouri. It's almost a shame there are no makeup schools outside of the east and west coast. I don't know, maybe everywhere outside of there are makeup Nazi's. Regardless, I have no other choice. Lol

So, with all these NEW happy reviews of QC, I think I've officially made my decision to invest in this course! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sarabear (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a makeup artist in los angeles and I never went to school. I live in LA so it wasn't lack of schools around me I just didn't have the thousands of dollars for tuition. I spoke to a few friends that went to makeup school and they gave me a very honest answer...

basically, they said that the only way to be a successful makeup artist is to be a great makeup artist (to let your work speak for itself) and the only way to be a great makeup artist is to PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE. They did not gain this or clients from school.

What they were trying to tell me was that regardless how you learn the application the only way to ever be good enough is to practice and build a great portfolio and that comes down to self motivation.

Some of my friends liked school and some thought it was a total waste since it comes down to you either way.

I didn't really hear this at first until I came across a recommendation for an at home course for the beauty editor at examiner.com. She had gone to a school and works as a makeup artist and her opinion was that she learned all the same techniques in both courses but the at home one was far far cheaper and had wished it was available in her day.

That sold me, besides I didn't even have the money for tuition if I wanted to.

There are so many self taught successful makeup artist out there. The point is if it really comes down to practicing your craft be careful what the schools promise you. Many of my friends who went to school were crammed in a class with 45 people and didn't feel as though they got their monies worth. Others loved it.

I chose the course the beauty editor recommended called the event makeup artist. I even compared the lessons to MUD, which my cousin attended, and it was all the same stuff.

I personally am really glad I bought this DVD course. I don't remember the exact number but it cost less than $200 for what schools were charging $2,000. I learned how to apply makeup, build a portfolio and they even showed me how to find clients so I got to work right away.

Anyway, there are lots of distance educational makeup courses available. Keep an open mind. they are much cheaper and show the same info.

And if anyone out there is passionate enough but still cant afford $200 right now stick with it. Practice your art you will get better and better and before you know it have a paying client.

Makeup artistry is very self motivated so if you have that go for it!


----------



## Sarabear (Apr 13, 2012)

Try online or distance education. These are some of the best ones

The Event Makeup Artist

The Makeup Space

University of Makeup

Edit: Links removed


----------



## Annettecorie (Oct 10, 2012)

A fashion design degree can teach you how to design and sell clothes. It can lead to a lucrative job as a designer or as a fashion merchandiser. Is this the right degree for you

Link deleted per Terms of Service.


----------



## Annettecorie (Oct 12, 2012)

A down economy should not take the fun out of dressing well. A sweater or dress that has been hanging in a closet for a while can receive new life with the right accessories. Accessories make the difference between dressed and well-dressed.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Oct 21, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Ladymvb2 (Oct 21, 2012)

The University of Makeup is offering their full class fire 80% off. There is another one called Face It Pro Makeup. It is $97. I'm almost certain I will do this one. I just ne


```

```
ed a little guidance.


----------



## NaturalOrganicB (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rhonlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live on the other side of the state, in Kansas City, and there are absolutely no places that teach MUA. None. I think it'd be fun to learn. I could work with women who have cancer, and make them feel better about themselves, I could do some  make up for proms. I'm a nurse, and I work from home, auditting charts, so I have a regular, full time job. It'd make a bit of extra money, but it'd be interesting. I could also help women who were going into the workforce, or women who are coming from abusive situations. Alot of that is volunteer, but, heck, I have a regular job, and it's steady,and I like it.
> 
> --Just a thought.I really want online classes from NOMA.


Taking makeup classes is a great idea.... i learned some makeup application with my facial specialist (Esthetician) degree. Also used it to volunteer with the "Look Good Feel Better" program through the American Cancer Society. It's a great experience and you have to be licensed.. at least in Florida.!

Do what is comfortable for you as far as spending money for online courses... I would try working with MAC also to get there certifications!!!

Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Cassaundra (Jun 12, 2013)

Makeup Artist is a fruitful and rewarding career. You are on a right track.


----------

